# Ambulance Coding  - physician coding



## oreyeszwirn (Feb 3, 2012)

What are the similarities in Emergency Room physician coding and Ambulance coding?


----------



## aaron.lucas (Feb 3, 2012)

from what I've seen there aren't many similarities at all.  ER Docs usually use CPT codes, while the ambulance companies/crews bill with HCPCS.  also, unlike ER Docs, the ambulance folks can bill for the supplies they use (backboard, C-collar), as well as oxygen administration, and mileage.  usually the most the physician can get is the E/M, and professional components of diagnostics, but they have to be the one to actually write the report for the x-ray, EKG, or whatever else they wanna bill for.  did someone tell you that they're similar?  just curious cause I've never seen any similarities.


----------



## Sueedwards (Feb 7, 2012)

I would be curious about that as well....


----------

